# T8 Fluorescent's broken pin - Any Safety Issue?



## bammbamm (May 12, 2006)

Hello,

Today, I bought two 58W Osram Fluora, when i came home i have noticed that the "black piece" for holding pins were broken(in two pieces).










Just the little cable in there were holding the pin. I've made regular connections and it was working properly. Its color was the same as the undamaged one. I think there is another cover to hold the gas content in the lamp, if there isnt any the lamp shouldnt work(?).

Is this usable or I have to replace it?:-k


----------

